# Account-Probleme



## Pomela (23. November 2010)

Moin 




hab seit der Umstellung das Problem, dass ich mich zwar mit meinen Daten im Forum einloggen kann, aber auf der Hauptseite kennt das System weder meine Benutzernamen noch meine Mailadresse.

Muss ich mich nochmal registrieren?


----------



## crazy-warlock (23. November 2010)

Hab keine passendere Kategorie im Forum gefunden, daher schreib ichs mal hier rein, wenns eine passendere gibt, bitte verschieben.

Wie in der Überschrift bereits angedeutet habe ich seit der Umstellung auf das neue Format der Hauptseite von Buffed.de.
Ich kann mich zwar noch über die my.buffed seite anmelden, die Hauptseite akzepiert allerdings meine (gütligen) Zugangsdaten nicht.

Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass es daran liegt, dass mein Login ein (inzwischen) nicht mehr erlaubtes Sonderzeichen, und zwar das "_" enthält.

Hat eventuell jemand ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht?

Wäre schön wenn mir geholfen werden könnte.

Mfg
Crazy


----------



## ZAM (23. November 2010)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> Hab keine passendere Kategorie im Forum gefunden, daher schreib ichs mal hier rein, wenns eine passendere gibt, bitte verschieben.



Dabei gibts 2 Foren die sich nur um die Webseite drehen. 



> Wie in der Überschrift bereits angedeutet habe ich seit der Umstellung auf das neue Format der Hauptseite von Buffed.de.
> Ich kann mich zwar noch über die my.buffed seite anmelden, die Hauptseite akzepiert allerdings meine (gütligen) Zugangsdaten nicht.
> 
> Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass es daran liegt, dass mein Login ein (inzwischen) nicht mehr erlaubtes Sonderzeichen, und zwar das "_" enthält.
> ...



Prüfen wir.


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2010)

Es gibt einen Foren-Bereich, in dem es um Feedback zu Buffed.de geht. Heißt "Meinungen und Anregungen zu Buffed.de". Dort wird seit der Veröffentlichung der neuen Seite umfangreich über Fehler und Probleme diskutiert.

Und zwar in diesem Thread:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/176364-neue-buffed-seite-verlorene-links/page__pid__2941083__st__180&#entry2941083


----------



## ZAM (23. November 2010)

Eben geprüft, Unterstriche im Passwort sind eigentlich kein Problem. 
Laut Datenbank ist dein Account aber nicht im neuen System angelegt, das passiert erst nach erstmaligem Login über die neue Seite. Das System wird heute noch auf mybuffed, Forum etc. vereinheitlicht.


----------



## crazy-warlock (23. November 2010)

Erstmal danke für die Verschiebung (hätte des jetz nich als "Meinung oder Anregung" gesehen, sowie die schnelle Bearbeitung.
Habe heute schon mehrfach versucht mich einzuloggen und werde immer auf die Seite weitergeleitet, auf der ich einen neuen Account erstellen kann. Da ich aber schon einen (Premium)-Account besitzte würde ich diesen gerne weiter nutzten.

Wenn ich dann spaßeshalber meinen aktuellen Login-name auf Gültigkeit/verfügbarkeit prüfe erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

*Problem*
Login enthält ungültige Zeichen; erlaubt sind A-Z, a-z, 0-9 und -




Wie gesagt is der Unterstrich im Login-name enthalten.


----------



## Comp4ny (23. November 2010)

Danke ZAM, hoffe das ich mich dann auch endlich mal wieder einloggen kann.
Weil wie ich Kap... irgendwas schon schrieb (Moderator) sehe ich es nicht ein mich neu Anmelden zu müssen
und dann noch nen anderen Namen zu nehmen.


----------



## ZAM (23. November 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Danke ZAM, hoffe das ich mich dann auch endlich mal wieder einloggen kann.
> Weil wie ich Kap... irgendwas schon schrieb (Moderator) sehe ich es nicht ein mich neu Anmelden zu müssen
> und dann noch nen anderen Namen zu nehmen.



Diese "Neuanmeldung" zwingt ja eigentlich keinen neuen buffed-Account auf, sondern dient nur der Verknüpfung mit dem Redaktionssystem, damit Ihr auch die User-News-Funktion etc. nutzen könnt. Euer buffed-Account, sowie der Anzeigename usw. bleiben vollständig erhalten.


----------



## crazy-warlock (23. November 2010)

Nachtrag: Asche über mein Haupt.....

Der Fehler lag wie so oft ca 30 cm vor dem Bildschirm (sprich bei mir).

Trotzdem danke für die promte Bearbeitung.

Großes Lob an den Zamperator!


----------



## Comp4ny (23. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Diese "Neuanmeldung" zwingt ja eigentlich keinen neuen buffed-Account auf, sondern dient nur der Verknüpfung mit dem Redaktionssystem, damit Ihr auch die User-News-Funktion etc. nutzen könnt. Euer buffed-Account, sowie der Anzeigename usw. bleiben vollständig erhalten.


Ich werde "Gezwungen" meinen Benutzername zu wechseln sobald ich mich versuche einzuloggen.
Was soll daran Praktisch sein? Als Überschrift bekommen ich wunderbar "Buffed Account erstellen"

Will ich also Kommentare Schreiben etc., muss ich entweder eine Zahl etc. in meinen Namen packen oder mich neu Anmelden.

Beta-Test hin oder her, aber sowas hätte man doch Testen sollen.


----------



## Abirith (23. November 2010)

Hab genau das gleich Problem ^^


----------



## Tom73 (23. November 2010)

Mein altes Profil ist komplett verschwunden und ich habe einen neuen Usernamen. Bin seit Januar 2007 registriert und hatte über 1600 Beiträge geschrieben. Alles weg?

Hilfe wäre super, liebes buffed.de Team!

Riggedi


----------



## Dragonfire 64 (24. November 2010)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team, so wie es scheint, hat eure Hauptseite seit der Änderung ein Problem und zwar macht es Leerzeichen wo keine hingehören und generiert so einen neuen Account auf dem NICHTS ist. In meinem Fall ist mein Username Dragonfire64 und sobald ich mich mit dem richtigen Passwort anmelde, wird aus dem Namen "Dragonfire64" der Nick "Dragonfire_64" ( _ = Leerzeichen zum verdeutlichen wovon der fehler wohlmöglich kommt)

Wäre lieb wenn das gefixt würde da man so momentan nicht auf seinen Account zugreifen kann, er ist aber nicht weg, also wer das gleiche Problem hat, ich weiss das dem eigentlichen Account nix geschehen ist, da ich gestern noch übers Forum "tricksen" konnte und zwar hab ich mich abgemeldet und bin auf den Login im Forum gegangen und danach ging wieder alles. Seit heute geht aber auch das nicht mehr also bitte ich um fixe Abhilfe 

LG

Drago (:

________________________________________

Was nich´ klappt...           ...klappt zusammen^^


----------



## DLzzPomela (24. November 2010)

so.. nun habe ich den Fehler gemacht und die Cookies gelöscht. Jetzt erkennt das Forum mein altes Login in auch nicht mehr.

Beim Passwort anfordern sagt das System, dass Benutzername und Email nicht bekannt sind. Wenn ich mit dem Namen und der Emailadresse registrieren will, dann meldet es, dass diese Daten schon von einem anderen Account belegt sind.

Bitte stellt mir meinen alten Account wieder her...

Pomela  
Veteran
Gruppe: Mitglieder
Beiträge: 1370
Registriert: 29-March 07


----------



## Baron08151 (24. November 2010)

Ich posste mein Problem mal hier rein ...

Also mit meinem langjährigen Login Daten bei Buffed konnt eich mich nicht mehr anmelden, kam immer dieser Neuanmelde / Verknüpfungs Bildschirm, jetzt hat er irgendwelche Daten verbunden und ich hab ein ganz neues Buffed Profil.

Baron0815 war mein alter Name der neue ist Baron08151, den neuen will ich aber nicht schon gar nicht mit nem leeren Buffed Profil.

Was kann man machen?

gruß
Baron0815 (ohne 1)


----------



## Malumber (24. November 2010)

Mein alter Account geht auch nicht mehr...was ist da los, bleibt der weg oder könnt ihr den wieder herstellen? Kann mich weder anmelden noch mir ein neues Passwort schicken noch mich neu mit dem Name registrieren (ist schon vergeben).

Username: Meeragus

Btw. die Webseite hat mir vorher besser gefallen...


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Ich werde "Gezwungen" meinen Benutzername zu wechseln sobald ich mich versuche einzuloggen.
> Was soll daran Praktisch sein? Als Überschrift bekommen ich wunderbar "Buffed Account erstellen"
> 
> Will ich also Kommentare Schreiben etc., muss ich entweder eine Zahl etc. in meinen Namen packen oder mich neu Anmelden.
> ...



http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/In-eigener-Sache-Aenderungen-am-buffedde-Account-801382/


----------



## DrBakterius (24. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...Account-801382/





> • Ist kein Computec-Account *mit Eurer E-Mail-Adresse* vorhanden, wird ein neuer Benutzername vorgeschlagen (sollte der buffed-Login-Name im Computec-Netzwerk bereits vorhanden sein), oder ihr gebt einen neuen an



Hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer! Ich hatte für den bestehenden Computec-Account seinerzeit eine andere Email-Adresse verwendet, als später bei der Registrierung bei buffed.de. Nur kurz die Addi angeglichen und schon gehts auch mit dem einloggen. Denke mal daran liegts auch bei den anderen, die das Login Problem haben. 


Greetz


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2010)

DrBakterius schrieb:


> Hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer! Ich hatte für den bestehenden Computec-Account seinerzeit eine andere Email-Adresse verwendet, als später bei der Registrierung bei buffed.de. Nur kurz die Addi angeglichen und schon gehts auch mit dem einloggen. Denke mal daran liegts auch bei den anderen, die das Login Problem haben.



Nur zum Verständnis und um es nachvollziehen zu können:
Du hast auf buffed einen Benutzernamen, den du auch auf pcgames etc. verwendest, aber bei beiden Accounts unterschiedliche Email-Adressen? Und wo hast du die Email-Adresse angeglichen? Hier oder bei pcgames/vgz ?


----------



## DrBakterius (24. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nur zum Verständnis und um es nachvollziehen zu können:
> Du hast auf buffed einen Benutzernamen, den du auch auf pcgames etc. verwendest, aber bei beiden Accounts unterschiedliche Email-Adressen? Und wo hast du die Email-Adresse angeglichen? Hier oder bei pcgames/vgz ?



Auf pcgames.de.

Greetz


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2010)

DrBakterius schrieb:


> Auf pcgames.de.
> 
> Greetz



Was passierte bis dahin beim Login-Versuch auf buffed.de genau?


----------



## DrBakterius (24. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was passierte bis dahin beim Login-Versuch auf buffed.de genau?



Dasselbe, wie hier von comp4ny beschrieben:


http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/176364-neue-buffed-seite-verlorene-links/page__view__findpost__p__2939609


Greetz


----------



## xdave78 (24. November 2010)

Hallo, ich habe den Mist auch. Ich kann mich zwar im Forum einloggen mit meinen althergebrachten Daten. Aber auf der Portalseite nicht. Habe bei allen Computec Seiten den selben Nick, selbe Mail Addy usw. Seht mal zu, dass das wieder richtig funktioniert.


----------



## DLzzPomela (24. November 2010)

Ich möchte ja nicht eure Diskussion stören, aber ich habe nur hier einen Account und nicht auf pc-games oder sonst sowas... trotzdem kann ich mich nicht einloggen   

wie gehabt, betrifft Benutzername: Pomela


----------



## Pomela (24. November 2010)

so.. nach nochmals lesen.. es hat geklappt... bitte DLzzPomela löschen  dangö!


----------



## roguff1 (25. November 2010)

Wieso werde ich automatisch wenn ich mich mit meinem normalen Nick anmelde "roguff" auf einmal automatisch mit "roguff1" angemeldet ?
Und wieso geht das anmelden mit meinem normalen Nickname "roguff" nicht mehr ? 
Cookies und weitere Internetdaten sind gelöscht worden.


----------



## roguff (25. November 2010)

Irgendwie geht es nun wieder. Bin mal gespannt wie lange.


----------



## Dragonjoe76 (26. November 2010)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der neuen Verknüpfung der Seiten mit dem Login.
Ich habe immer den User Dragonjoe (Premium User) gehabt.
Nach der Übernahme habe ich jetzt auf einmal den User Dragonjoe76 und kann nicht mehr auf meinen alten User mit dem gleichen Logindaten.
Kann man das bitte wieder ändern?

Gruß, Joe


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2010)

Lest bitte diesen Beitrag: 
http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/In-eigener-Sache-Aenderungen-am-buffedde-Account-801382/


----------



## Dragonjoe76 (27. November 2010)

Mein Problem ist jetzt aber, das ich einen neuen User habe auf Buffed.de (Dragonjoe76) mit dem ich mich mit den alten Logindaten einlogge.
Ich komme gar nicht auf meinen alten User mehr (Dragonjoe). Kann ich das, oder bitte ihr, umstellen?

Lg, Joe


----------



## Zapfle (27. November 2010)

Hallo,

habe auch ein Account-Problem mit dem Buffed-Account von meiner Freundin. Sie kann sich mit Ihm weder im Forum, News-Page, noch unter mybuffed einloggen, wobei Sie nichts daran geändert habe. Sie wollte sich ein neues Passwort zuschicken lassen, aber da kommt nur die Seite angezeigt: "Wegen Wartungsarbeiten im moment nicht verfügbar". Könnte man bitte überprüfen, was mit dem Account los ist, da es in den letzten Tagen schon öfters passiert ist, das Sie sich nicht einloggen konnte, da immer wieder die MEldung kommt, daß das Passwort falsch sei, aber Sie es nicht geändert hat.

Acc-Name: Zunamia

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Zapfle


----------



## Zapfle (29. November 2010)

Zapfle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe auch ein Account-Problem mit dem Buffed-Account von meiner Freundin. Sie kann sich mit Ihm weder im Forum, News-Page, noch unter mybuffed einloggen, wobei Sie nichts daran geändert habe. Sie wollte sich ein neues Passwort zuschicken lassen, aber da kommt nur die Seite angezeigt: "Wegen Wartungsarbeiten im moment nicht verfügbar". Könnte man bitte überprüfen, was mit dem Account los ist, da es in den letzten Tagen schon öfters passiert ist, das Sie sich nicht einloggen konnte, da immer wieder die Meldung kommt, daß das Passwort falsch sei, aber Sie es nicht geändert hat.
> 
> ...



Das Problem besteht weiterhin. Wenn Sie sich auf der Hauptseite einlogen möchte, kommt durchgehend "Login oder Passwort ist falsch", aber beim Forum und mybuffed ist es anders. Nach der Eingabe der Logindaten und drücken des Anmeldebuttons läd das Forum wieder, aber die Logindaten wurden nicht angenommen. Es kommt kein Hinweis, das irgendetwas falsch sei.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Zapfle


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2010)

Zapfle schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht weiterhin. Wenn Sie sich auf der Hauptseite einlogen möchte, kommt durchgehend "Login oder Passwort ist falsch", aber beim Forum und mybuffed ist es anders. Nach der Eingabe der Logindaten und drücken des Anmeldebuttons läd das Forum wieder, aber die Logindaten wurden nicht angenommen. Es kommt kein Hinweis, das irgendetwas falsch sei.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Zapfle



Wer das Problem hat: Benutzt aktuell bitte möglichst nicht den Internet Explorer.
Gebt zudem in Eurem mybuffed-Profil unter Einstellungen -> mybuffed-Einstellungen dein Passwort nochmal an.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich wusste es, ihr hasst den IE


----------



## Zapfle (1. Dezember 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wer das Problem hat: Benutzt aktuell bitte möglichst nicht den Internet Explorer.
> Gebt zudem in Eurem mybuffed-Profil unter Einstellungen -> mybuffed-Einstellungen dein Passwort nochmal an.



Hallo Zam,

Wegen dem Account: Zunamia

Sie hat immer nur den Firefox genutzt, aber jetzt geht Ihr Blasc-Login wieder, nachdem Sie sich ein neues Passwort gegeben hat. Nur wird dieses wohlnoch nicht auf der Homepage, Forum oder mybuffed anerkannt. Folgende Meldung kommt beim einlogen:



> *Ausnahmezustand!* Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Möglicherweise haben Außerirdische unsere Applikation sabotiert. Wir sind sicherlich bereits emsig dabei, den Schaden zu beheben. Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut.
> 
> Falls dieser Fehler dauerhaft auftritt, senden Sie uns bitte eine E-Mail.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis!



Die Homepage scheint vllt wohl länger zu brauchen, ehe das neue Passwort erkannt wird. oder täuscht das?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zapfle


----------



## Zunamia (1. Dezember 2010)

Zapfle schrieb:


> Hallo Zam,
> 
> Wegen dem Account: Zunamia
> 
> ...


Problem wurde behoben, kann mich entlich wieder einlogen und meine Charaktere uploaden.

Vielen Dank an das Buffed-Team

Mfg
Zunamia


----------



## Dragonjoe76 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Leider bin ich es wieder einmal, denn ich finde keine Lösung.

Mein Problem:
Seit der Umstellung der Seite.
Ich habe einen neuen Usernamen angeben müssen, weil meiner (Dragonjoe) anscheinend schon vergeben war.
Also gab ich den Namen Dragonjoe76 ein. Auf einmal waren alle meine Sachen fort.
Wenn ich mich mit Dragonjoe einlogge komme ich jetzt immer auf Dragonjoe76.
Vor der Umstellung war mein myBuffedprofil das (User 37230): altes Userprofil
Auf diese komme ich aber nicht mehr, sondern auf (User 580811): neues (falsches) Userprofil

Das komische noch ist, dass Blasc3 mit den Logindaten auf mein altes Profil einloggt.
Kann mir bitte wer helfen? Danke

Lg, Joe


----------



## Dragonjoe (2. Dezember 2010)

Danke, Leute!

Mein Account funktioniert wieder wie gewohnt, danke.

Lg, Joe


----------



## xdave (3. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt hab ich das selbe wie Dragonjowe..habs ja geahnt. Bitte diesen Account wieder mit meinem vorherigen Profil joinen (http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/user/43659-xdave78/)  BITTEEEE!

Warum macht man sowas wenns eh nicht funzt? Das einzige was es gebracht hat ist die  User zu nerven.


----------



## xdave78 (3. Dezember 2010)

Juhu..it goes wieder. Zänk ju weri matsch!!!


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2010)

Internet Explorer 7/8, sowie Opera in bestimmten Fällen und Safari auf MacOSX dürften keine Login-Probleme mehr machen.


----------



## La Saint (7. Dezember 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Diese "Neuanmeldung" zwingt ja eigentlich keinen neuen buffed-Account auf, sondern dient nur der Verknüpfung mit dem Redaktionssystem, damit Ihr auch die User-News-Funktion etc. nutzen könnt. Euer buffed-Account, sowie der Anzeigename usw. bleiben vollständig erhalten.


So etwas nennt sich "Neusprech", Zam. Oder "Leute verarschen". Je nach dem, von welcher Seite aus man es betrachtet. 

Man kann die Aktion auch so erklären: mit meiner Neuanmeldung gebe ich buffed.de die Erlaubnis meine Userdaten an das Computec-Netzwerk weiterzureichen. Und das nicht als freiwillige Entscheidung, sondern nach dem Friß- oder Stirbprinzip. Entweder kriegt Computec meine Daten, oder man läßt mich den buffed.de-Account nicht weiter verwenden.

Ok, bei einem kostenlosen Angebot ist so eine kleine Erpressung sicherlich ok. Man muß es ja nicht nutzen. Aber nach Microsoft und Google kommt bei mir jetzt auch buffed.de auf die "evil"-Liste. Ich bin gespannt, wie lange es dauert bis meine EMail-Adresse mit Werbung vollgespamt wird.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2010)

La schrieb:


> Entweder kriegt Computec meine Daten



Bei der Logik müssten man die Daten zuvor wegnehmen. Die Daten "waren schon vorher bei Computec". buffed.de gehört zu Computec. Das ist zufällig schon seit 2006, also seit der Gründung der Fall. Computec-Account ist nur ein Bezeichner, in dem Fall eine notwendige Erweiterung, damit die, wie bereits mehrfach erklärt, Funktionen und Verknüpfungen der neuen Seite nutzbar sind. Deine Daten bewegen sich nicht wirklich irgendwo anders hin.


----------



## Bacilein (22. Dezember 2010)

Also Ich hab das problem auch gehabt ... oder noch mal hab ein mail geschrieben das zwei mail adressen gelöscht werden eine davon ist nur bei der anderen hab ich falsch geschrieben da warte ich noch das die gelöscht wird mit meiner Haupt mail hab ich mich jetzt neu reg ... und mit Internet Exploere komm ich zwar rein auf die haupt seite aber wenn ich ihm forum mein Senf dazu schreiben will kann ich mich nicht loggen. jetzt Habe ich das ganze mit Safari probiert und jetzt kann ich endlich schreiben !!! Juhu , also da gehört unbediengt was gemacht ! 

LG Baci


----------



## Stanglnator (22. Dezember 2010)

Bacilein schrieb:


> jetzt Habe ich das ganze mit Safari probiert und jetzt kann ich endlich schreiben !!! Juhu , also da gehört unbediengt was gemacht !



Wenn es mit einem anderen Browser geht, waren vorher wohl noch alte Cookies aktiv. Wer ähnliche Probleme hat, löscht bitte alle Cookies und versucht den Login dann erneut.


----------

